# () خلال الإختبار: جناح السوبرجمبو A380 يتمزّق! ()



## جاسر (18 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,







في يوم الخميس الماضي حدث تمزّق RUPTURE لجناح الطائرة A380 الأضخم 
حتى الآن
وذلك عند اختبار ( الجهد الاستاتيكي ) حيث طبق على الجناح حمل
يبلغ 1.45 إلى 1.5 مرة حمل الجناح الأقصى.

عندما تمزّق ( أو شُرخ) جناح الطائرة الذي يبلغ طول باعه 80 متر تقريباً
ثُتي الجناح أكثر من 7 متر!

وأبدت شركة اير-باص رضاها بنتائج الاختبارات بشكل عام, وأن هذهِ
الحادثة لن تؤخر الحصول على ترخيص الطائرة, من ثم اتمام أول صفقة
مع الخطوط السنغافورية

وستشارك الطائرة A380 في المعرض الجوي الفضائي والذي سيقام في
السينغافور.

.
.

الخبر غير جيّد للحلم الأوربي ولا شك في صالح بوينق 

موقع الطائرة على الانترنت

موقع المعرض الأسيوي​الباع: المسافة بين طرفي جناح الطائرة​
دمتم بخيرٍ 
​


----------



## العرندس (18 فبراير 2006)

[frame="11 70"]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وأنا أبدي رضاي عن هذا الخبر العلمي 

شكرا أخي جاسر على الخبر [/frame]


----------



## جاسر (19 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أهلاً وسهلاً 

وأنا كذلك أبدي رضاي ( وشماته  )


جزاك الله خير 

ودمت بخيرٍ


----------



## mr_aviator (21 فبراير 2006)

تمااااام أخ /جاسر ودايمااا سبااااق بالأخبااار المهمه 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جاسر (22 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم..

أهلاً وسهلاً بأستاذنا شكراً لك 

دمت بخير


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير*


----------



## بودى59 (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اكرم تويج (27 يناير 2010)

اتمنى ان اعرف كيف جرى الاختبار وكيف كان تسليطه على الجناح هل هو stress or concentrated load وشكرا حتى اكون راضي مثلكم وشكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا ابو محمد على الخبر


----------



## nader amin (28 يناير 2010)

اكرم تويج قال:


> اتمنى ان اعرف كيف جرى الاختبار وكيف كان تسليطه على الجناح هل هو stress or concentrated load وشكرا حتى اكون راضي مثلكم وشكرا


 

that`s the way they do it in all airplanes. i think it was concentrated load

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV_V4U0iX4w


----------



## اكرم تويج (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي نادر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اكرم تويج (31 يناير 2010)

تمنيت ان يكون مدعوم ببعض المعادلات الرياضيه وشكرا


----------



## عاصم88 (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ جاسر على الافادة القيمة وهي أفادتني شخصيا 
كنت بحاجة لها لدراسة أقوم بها


----------

